# TexMaster Goats



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

So, we added some new does to our herd a couple of weeks ago, and I'd thought that one doe didnt look all boer, although shes a stunning doe. I recently learned about 'TexMasters' and now i think I've convinced myself that she is a TexMaster. Any thoughts? Her bone structure, and ears make me lean towards thinking she's tex.




























For those who arent familiar with TexMasters, its a cross of TMG, and Boers.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She's a cool looking meat goat whatever she is. 
I could see where you might think she has Myotonic in her.


----------

